# what do band people prefer



## marinabal (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi! I am just starting putting together a process of one off t-shirt that are requested usually from bands. I am however interested if anyone can guess or has any info of the market. such as what the like more: quality, cheap price, variety or instant feedback. can anyone help me?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Depends on the band  But usually black t-shirts with medium quality. Not cheapo shirts, but depending on the band, they may want a premium brand like American Apparel, or they may want a mid line shirt like a Gildan or Hanes


----------



## kak9288 (Jun 22, 2007)

I deal with several local bands in my area. A lot of the time they are strapped for cash. The top selling color is definitely black. They also order a lot of womens underwear, also in black. Bands are a very good word of mouth marketing tool. I recommend going to your local live music hang out and talking to them. As always remember COD, especially when dealing with small bands. Hope this helps.


----------



## lafours (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, cash is a big problem for small bands so they're usually after the cheapest shirt that isn't of a poor quality.


----------



## Hybrid Nath (Jul 23, 2007)

I deal mainly with small an big bands in the UK. I most people always use Gildan Heavy weight. Nice quality shirts that last. They seem to be the same price as FOL but better quality threading.

Where you from?


----------



## marinabal (Jul 18, 2007)

Boston Massachusetts


----------

